# Valve cap thieves



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

What is wrong with these retards? Stayed at a mates last night ,woke up and my caps have gone! Thanks for that you TOOLS......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thieves :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Oops They must have got to my keyboard letters as well.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep I have some very nice BBS caps for my Golf but after having 2 sets nicked I am back to thew crap black plastic ones :evil:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Had loads nicked over the years! WTF they do with them I don't know but now also stick to black plastic ones


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Had loads nicked over the years! WTF they do with them I don't know but now also stick to black plastic ones


Their push bikes probably look a lot cooler


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I drilled and tappped an imperial thread on my TT logo dust caps and used an allen grub screw to secure them...had no trouble since.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I drilled and tappped an imperial thread on my TT logo dust caps and used an allen grub screw to secure them...had no trouble since.
> 
> Joe


Untill some little shit gets pissed off that he cant get your dust caps and damages your TT Joe I have known it happen


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS I used an imperial size thread because if some enterprising little prick came along armed with an allen key it would probably be metric so the little sod might have difficulty getting them off...one size too big...another size too small. Attention to detail is everything in motor racing :lol:

This is a true incident: I caught a kid trying to remove my dust caps. I asked him what he thought he was doing. His reply was "By, they're on tight". The mod works :wink: My wife stopped me kicking his backside.

Just as well

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I drilled and tappped an imperial thread on my TT logo dust caps and used an allen grub screw to secure them...had no trouble since.
> ...


I never park in Hartlepool.

Taxi!

Aw bugger; I'll probably stew for a couple of days now and then remove them or maybe I'll only wear them when visiting a National Trust House and Garden venue :lol:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

tell me about it, it seems the problem is world wide not just uk! These kids stole all my caps on every single car i owned!!! It appears that they use them for their bicycles!!!! I caught one kid once stealing mine off my free lander, his father gave him a nice beating! KIDS!


----------



## madaboutspurs (Sep 26, 2008)

What gets my goat is that its not always kids. Had all 4 nicked over night. Well after 2am. Parked right outside the front door! 
They must have been very quiet as my dog goes potty when someone walks past late at night and also attacks the letter box when the postman delivers! For christ's sake dig into your pockets and buy your own caps. I'm sticking to the plastic ones from now. Perhaps if they nick them they could check the tyre pressures after they're off! :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine got nicked last night 

I wouldn't mind but they were at least £4 when I bought them 

Theives - they have no sense of quality


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, These are what I use. You don't have to have Red, plenty of other colours avail..
H.  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Richbrook-Spinnin ... 7C294%3A50


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Good link Harold thanks!


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

little fuckers had mine last night.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's only worth sticking nice stuff on when you're going to a TT meet or show I reckon.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Kell said:


> It's only worth sticking nice stuff on when you're going to a TT meet or show I reckon.


I agree. I forgot to put my TT logo dust caps on for TT09 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It's only worth sticking nice stuff on when you're going to a TT meet or show I reckon.
> ...


I noticed that Joe and to be honest it ruined my day :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Andrew

I think finding two alloys with loose wheel bolts could ruin anybody's day. You were very lucky. Was there any damage to the car, the alloys or bolts.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS One thing I never forget is tightening my wheel bolts.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No they were fine, I'm just thankful I have two set of locking nuts on.


----------

